# Machine Head



## ksm1985 (Dec 27, 2008)

Just listening to some tunes from the first fast and the furious soundtrack (dont laugh)

i cant find the version im listening to on youtube, but on spotify search for

machine head - crashing around you, its live from somewhere, awesome on the hi-fi


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

Got it on Spotify..
Give Halo and Aesthetics of Hate a listen :thumb:


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

Saw them at Sonisphere. Excellent band.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

The Blackening has to be one of the best Metal albums of recent times.


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

jamest said:


> Saw them at Sonisphere. Excellent band.


Ditto mate, came out and blew everyone away!!! :thumb:

If it's a live song you're listening too, it may be from 'Hellalive' which was their live album.

Have to say though, for me their best albums have been 'Burn My Eyes', 'The Blackening' and 'Through the Ashes of Empires'.


----------



## stedman (Aug 13, 2009)

Thread resus!

Crashing around you is a tune! Trivia- It was due to be released 11/12th September 2001 iirc, but wasn't for obvious reasons.


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

I never minded the 'Supercharger' album but have to say it was the weakest one they've done, I preferred 'The Burning Red' to 'Supercharger'. 

Although, 'Burn my Eyes' and their last two albums have been superb.


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

Alex_225 said:


> I never minded the 'Supercharger' album but have to say it was the weakest one they've done, I preferred 'The Burning Red' to 'Supercharger'.
> 
> Although, 'Burn my Eyes' and their last two albums have been superb.


Indeed. Although The Blackening and Through the Ashes of the Empire tail off too much after the first 3-4 songs.

Hellalive is one of the better live albums, although Rob Flynn is a tad annoying going "woooo" every now and then. :lol:


----------



## *TAY* (May 17, 2009)

Supercharger was the only M.H album I havent got, I had a listen to bits of it at the time of release & didnt really rate it. Might have to check it out again ? 

Agree with Alex225 Burn My Eyes kicks ass !!!


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

I remember a mate of mine having a copy of 'Burn My Eyes' on cassette when it came out. The opening drum roll of 'Davidian' blew me away. In the same way that the opening of 'Cowboys from Hell' did by Pantera and 'Enter Sandman' by Metallica. 

'Supercharger' isn't a bad album, got some decent tracks but compare to their other albums and especially the last two, it's no where near as strong.


----------



## rsdan1984 (Jul 31, 2009)

im a massive machine head fan. when i got into the metal/nu metal scene the burning red had just come out so id have to say that is my favourite album of thiers - it has the rappy edge which i think rob flyn does very well. followed closely by the blackening - my god thats a brutally heavy album!! would love to have seen them at sonisphere but i didnt go - everyone at download was wishing they did downlaod instead!!

yeah crashing around you is on the supercharger album. it took me a few listens but i got there in the end, its a good album.


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

st170 dan said:


> im a massive machine head fan. when i got into the metal/nu metal scene the burning red had just come out so id have to say that is my favourite album of thiers - it has the rappy edge which i think rob flyn does very well


Although I think it's that rap element that nearly did them in a bit. They do brutal and heavy better than the nu-metal aspect. Although I was a fan of Machine Head already when The Burning Red came out and I still like that album now. I love their cover of Message in a Bottle. :thumb::thumb:

Although I remember when their 2nd album came out, The More Things Change, think it was about 1995 and I loved it.


----------

